# A macska felmászik-e vagy felmászhatik-e a fára?



## franknagy

Az ikes ragozás visszaszorulásának az egyik aspektusa, hogy  a _-hat-, -het- _képző után_ megmarad-e az E.sz. 3. sz-ben az -ik, _vagy normálissá válik-e az ige ragozása.
Alhat-e vagy alhatik-e? 
Arany Jánosnál még megmarad a z -ik: "A király nem alhat*ik*".
József Attilánál már nem: "Ehetsz, ihatsz, ölelhetsz, athatsz, a mindenséggel mérd magad!"
A tárgyban feltett kérdésre a mai köznyelvi válasz: iktelen.
Van persze ma is a köznyelvben élő ikes alak:
"A büdös kölök addig nem _nyughatik,_ amíg le nem keverek neki egy akkora frászt. hogy a fal adja neki a másikat."


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, gyakorlatilag megválaszoltad a saját kérdésed. 
A macska is bármit megtehet, a kérdés csak az, hogy milyen stílusban akarjuk előadni a történetét.


----------



## francisgranada

Csak egy megjegyzés az érdekesség kedvéért:

Az _ikes ragozás_ egy ősi fejlemény a magyarban, ami fokozatosan elvesztette eredeti rendeltetését, tehát már Arany Jánosék sem használták feltétlenül "helyesen" (mármint etimológiai/nyeltörténeti szempontból). Az ikes ragozás eredeti funkcióját jól illusztrálja a _törni _ige:

_tör _- valaki valamit _tör
törik _- valami _eltörik _

Vagyis,  az ikes ragozás eredeti célja a _tárgy _(a cselekvés célpontja) formális megkülönböztetése az _alanytól _(a cselekvés végzőjétől). Bővebben lásd például  itt.


----------



## uress

franknagy said:


> József Attilánál már nem: "Ehetsz, ihatsz, ölelhetsz, athatsz, a mindenséggel mérd magad!"


Úgy érted, ehetix, ihatix?


----------



## franknagy

x helyett k-val, de stimmt.


----------

